# safari



## Suh 69 (Oct 19, 2015)

what are the best safari companies


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Best at what?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm on duty this evening . I'm going to take this opportunity to remind all of you about the forum rules. I suggest you re-read them before posting again as it seems none of you are familiar with them, otherwise you wouldn't be making such comments, on this post or, indeed, any other. Thank you,


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

mariot said:


> Best at what?


My apologies if my question in reply was a bit short. But what would you think adds value. My wife and I found a company with the greatest hell driver on the dunes. She refuses to use anyone else now when heading out with guests. Even though rest of service is a bit flat.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

It wasn't your reply - don't worry!!


----------



## Barnstormer (Oct 24, 2015)

What is wrong with the question?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Barnstormer said:


> What is wrong with the question?


Well put it this way, this is not the tourism office?


----------



## Barnstormer (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmm, ok. It is a forum for expats looking for advice, right? Is that limited to questions outside of the tourism industry only? #justasking


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Barnstormer said:


> Hmm, ok. It is a forum for expats looking for advice, right? Is that limited to questions outside of the tourism industry only? #justasking


sigh - did you check out his prior posts? This forum is excellent, because the members are (usually) pretty awesome - but there has to be a bit of give and take!

3 posts by this new user - with no pleasantries, no pleases or thank you's. There are stickies, previous posts on all the topics that were asked about, and there is also a search function.

So in answer to your question - this is a forum, not a please get all the info for me!!

Oh and there is this amazing thing on the internet called google!!! I know right.......


----------



## Barnstormer (Oct 24, 2015)

*sigh* Google you say?! Go figure. I've since seen this user's posts and feel they're pretty spammy. My question, as a new user, was aimed at understanding why 1 specific post was against the rules. I've seen plenty of posts with similar types of questions but now that I've seen the additional posts from this person, I get the feeling the warning is related to the multitude of similar inane questions. 

While you didn't necessarily answer my question, I appreciate the feedback nevertheless.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Barnstormer said:


> My question, as a new user, was aimed at understanding why 1 specific post was against the rules.


It isn't against the rules at all as there are no rules.

But it is a sequence of dismissive and lazy posts. 

People like helping people who try first, and maybe only get part of the answer and are seeking more - rather than not bing bothered to read the stickies, or use the search facility or look on Tripadvisor, or use Google first.

Its a Generation X or Y trait generally 

sSee - you get an answer because you engaged, read the last comments and bothered to explain your confusion. 

You didnt post just 'Explain immediately"


----------



## Barnstormer (Oct 24, 2015)

Got it. Understand the 'rules' a bit better now. Thanks for taking the time to clarify. Must be a baby boomer trait or something, right?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Barnstormer said:


> Got it. Understand the 'rules' a bit better now. Thanks for taking the time to clarify. Must be a baby boomer trait or something, right?


Nope just apathetic lazy individuals who have no original thought processes lol


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> It isn't against the rules at all as there are no rules.


Hi,
Believe it or not, the forum does have a set of rules.
Here they are:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I know it has Rules but there isnt a rule about the level of question one can ask. Anyone who uses the word 'best' in a question should seek help


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> I know it has Rules but there isnt a rule about the level of question one can ask. Anyone who uses the word 'best' in a question should seek help


Agreed - firstly, define "best"!


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I think the term "Safari" should be the issue. Safari involves observing or hunting animals , what is done in Dubai should be called "show tourists and expats why it is a bad idea to buy a used Land Cruiser in this town."


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Nursemanit said:


> I think the term "Safari" should be the issue. Safari involves observing or hunting animals , what is done in Dubai should be called "show tourists and expats why it is a bad idea to buy a used Land Cruiser in this town."


Only get worse when the new zoo opens, as it's called Dubai Sufari. Original.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Only get worse when the new zoo opens, as it's called Dubai Sufari. Original.


Hi,
I noticed the other day that the existing Dubai Zoo has been renamed to Dubai Safari.
Cheers
Steve


----------

